# Routenplanung (Gravel-)Transalp



## gvtsch (12. März 2022)

Servus,

Es gibt zwar schon den einen oder anderen Faden, der das Thema auch behandelt, aber da ist es teilweise schon sehr konkret. Ich stehe quasi noch am Beginn meiner Planung.

Einzig das Ziel ist halbwegs klar: Ich würde gerne in Riva ankommen und dann noch eine Etappe anhängen und rauf nach Klausen oder ins Vinschgau.
Beim Start wäre wichtig, dass ich ihn mit Zug aus Heilbronn/Stuttgart erreichen kann.

Das Rad der Wahl ist mein Gravel. Beim Untergrund wäre wir eben dieser am liebsten, aber wegen meiner Erfahrungen mit Transalps - und weil ich alleine unterwegs sein werde - wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt die eine oder andere ausgesetzte Passage auf einer Straße oder besser einem Radweg zu umgehen. Meine Erfahrung mit Transalps ist quasi ... Null. Meine Erfahrungen auf Gravel, MTB oder anderen Rädern dagegen nicht. Daher: Graveln Ok, aber nicht zu sehr abseits. Lieber schiebe ich eine Runde oder weiche auf eine Straße aus.

100km und 1500hm sind bei mir keine Ausnahme, das wäre die Distanz mit der ich klar käme. Wahrscheinlich auch etwas mehr.
Ich würde übernachten auf Zeltplätzen vorziehen. Evtl. auch Mal im Hotel oder so. Zeitpunkt Ende Mai/Anfang Juni.

Könnt ihr mir bei der Planung helfen? Ist mir überhaupt zu helfen oder eher davon abzuraten? Habt ihr Tipps für mich? 
Ist die Albrecht-Route geeignet?

Grüße und vielen Dank,
Christoph


----------



## cschaeff (13. März 2022)

Kennst du das?





						Unser erstes Mal (oder als Gravel noch nicht Gravel hieß)
					

Ein Jahr ohne Alpencross? Schon traurig, aber halt den Umständen geschuldet...  Ein Jahr ohne Tourbericht? Geht gar nicht :)  Wenn keine neuen Abenteuer möglich sind, schwelgt man halt in Erinnerungen an die Alten. Und so bin ich auf die Bilder unserer ersten Transalp gestoßen, aus einer Zeit...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




War unsere erste Transalp mit Trekkingrädern, aber durchaus im MTB-Gelände.

Streckenlänge ist nicht so das Kriterium in den Bergen, die Höhenmeter kosten Zeit und Körner. Und natürlich das Geläuf. Gerade wenn du solo planst mit Zeltgeraffel...

Deswegen ist das mit den Tips schwierig. Albrecht ist mit dem MTB und normalem Marschgepäck schon einigermaßen anspruchsvoll. Das ganze dann mit Gravel und X-Kilo Gepäck ist zwar möglich, stellt aber ungleich höhere Anforderungen an deine Kondition, Fahrtechnik und LEIDENSFÄHIGKEIT.

Bin jetzt schon sehr oft über die Alpen und mein Fazit ist: Wenn du richtig in die Bergwelt eintauchen willst, ist das Gravel einfach das falsche Radl. Wo du mit dem Gravel gut fahren kannst, ist zu viel Zivilisation und wo es richtig urig und einsam ist, kämpfst du mehr mit der Unzulänglichkeit deines Sportgeräts als dass du den Zauber der Berge richtig genießen kannst. Und bei Solo- Unternehmung immer wichtig: Du fällst mit dem Gravel viel schneller auf die Nase...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gvtsch (14. März 2022)

Vielen Dank! Wertvolle Tipps.

Mein Ziel ist es nur so abseits wie möglich und so zivilisiert wie nötig unterwegs zu sein. Einfach weil ich alleine unterwegs bin und mich nicht irgendwann in einer unschönen Situationen befinden möchte, in der mich niemand findet. 

Ich könnte auch auf mein Fully umsteigen und in Hotels übernachten, so diese nicht allzu teuer sind.

Vielleicht ist bei meinem Vorhaben aber auch die via Claudia erstmal das richtige? Ich möchte einfach ein paar Tage mit Bike unterwegs sein, wenn möglich Straßen meiden, ein paar Höhenmeter sammeln und südlich der Alpen ankommen. Wenn ich dann in Italien noch mal in den Zug steige um wieder z.B. ins Vinschgau zu kommen (dort wartet spätestens das MTB für Holy Hansen und co.), wäre das auch nicht schlimmste Übel


----------



## sibu (14. März 2022)

gvtsch schrieb:


> Zeitpunkt Ende Mai/Anfang Juni.


Das ist noch recht früh, auch wenn in tiefen Lagen wenig Schnee liegt. Den Beschreibungen nach käme vielleicht das Pfitscher Joch als Übergang in Frage. Anfahrt dahin vom Walchensee - Achensee; evtl einen leichten Übergang übers Karwendel?


----------



## gvtsch (14. März 2022)

sibu schrieb:


> Das ist noch recht früh, auch wenn in tiefen Lagen wenig Schnee liegt. Den Beschreibungen nach käme vielleicht das Pfitscher Joch als Übergang in Frage. Anfahrt dahin vom Walchensee - Achensee; evtl einen leichten Übergang übers Karwendel?


Ich bin für ziemlich vieles offen. 😀

Wenn sich zeigt, es ist noch zu früh usw. Usf. dann vllt mit mehr Asphalt? Wäre jetzt nicht übertrieben schlimm, wenn es dann Radwege sind... Ich möchte nur wirklich nicht Fernpass oder so mit Autos teilen 😅


----------



## sibu (14. März 2022)

Als Schnee- oder Schlechtwetteralternative für einen Karwendelübergang wäre die Via Bavarica Tyrolensis eine Möglichkeit. Für das Pfitscher Joch dann die bei Quäldich aufgeführte Alternative über den Brenner. Das muss man dann allerdings schon im Inntal entscheiden.


----------



## soundfreak (15. März 2022)

Pfitscher joch - wie schon in anderem topic - aber erst ab ca. Mitte juni (+- einige tage)

Alternative über brenner wurde auch mal brenner grenzkamm thematisiert, wobei bei auffahrt zum sattelberg dann aber so 45 bis 60 min zu schieben sind. Auf der höhe angelangt geht grenzkamm ganz gut...


----------



## sinusalba (15. März 2022)

@gvtsch   Dein Unterfangen in Ehren, aber ich würde nicht versuchen Alpenx aus zwei verschiedenen Ebenen zu mischen, der Frust ist da vorprogrammiert,entweder richtig graveln, oder richtig MTB,meine persönliche Erfahrung....


----------



## gvtsch (15. März 2022)

Moin,

Danke euch!




sinusalba schrieb:


> @gvtsch   Dein Unterfangen in Ehren, aber ich würde nicht versuchen Alpenx aus zwei verschiedenen Ebenen zu mischen, der Frust ist da vorprogrammiert,entweder richtig graveln, oder richtig MTB,meine persönliche Erfahrung....


Alles cool  Bin ja hier um auch solche Hinweise zu bekommen.


Wenn mir jemand sagt, fahr als Gravel-Alpenx lieber Strecke xy, dann wäre das für mich auch OK.
Wenn jemand sagt, um die Zeit könntest gut mit MTB Strecke abc fahren, dann wäre das auch eine Option. Wichtig in beiden Fällen: Ich möchte, weil solo, nicht allzu weit von der Zivilisation entfernt sein.

Ich habe jetzt z.B. auch nach via Claudia geschaut. Ist bestimmt nicht die Route mit den schönsten und höchsten Aussichten und ziemlich viel asphaltiertem Anteil, aber ich denke diese Route kann ich zu der Zeit und bedenkenlos solo fahren und sogar das Zeltgeraffel mitschleppen.
Aber wie gesagt, Zelt ist kein Muss, etwas abgelegener und ein paar Höhenmeter wären auch gut. Ich bin halt bei der Wahl des Zeitraums begrenzt, könnte aber auch aufs MTB umsteigen und das Gravel im Schoppen lassen.

Grüße,
Christoph


----------



## soundfreak (15. März 2022)

dieses thema hast du eh auch schon durchforstet?  -->  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gravel-transalp.930144/


----------



## gvtsch (15. März 2022)

soundfreak schrieb:


> dieses thema hast du eh auch schon durchforstet?  -->  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gravel-transalp.930144/


Yep. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, wie geeignet das für mich ist. Also nicht etwa fahrtechnisch, sondern auch bzgl. Zeitpunkt und der Abgelegenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinusalba (15. März 2022)

Was mir noch dazu einfällt....Grundsätzlich kann man natürlich MTB und Graveln zt mischen zumal die von mir erwähnte alpine Infrastruktur zum einen für die (Rad) Touristik,zum anderen auch für die Landwirtschaft durch größere Maschinen die Zufahrtswege ausgebaut wurden, will sagen das früher völlig für Graveln unfahrbare Wege heute genutzt werden können,es bleibt aber trotzdem schwierig beides kombinieren zu wollen.


----------



## mw.dd (15. März 2022)

gvtsch schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt z.B. auch nach via Claudia geschaut. Ist bestimmt nicht die Route mit den schönsten und höchsten Aussichten und ziemlich viel asphaltiertem Anteil, aber ich denke diese Route kann ich zu der Zeit und bedenkenlos solo fahren und sogar das Zeltgeraffel mitschleppen.


So sieht es aus. Ich würde noch vorschlagen, die über Kaltern und am Ende über Andalo/Molveno zu fahren, damit es nicht gar zu langweilig wird.
Immer Zivilisation, jede Menge Campingplätze auf dem Weg und schon im Mai komplett fahrbar...


cschaeff schrieb:


> Albrecht ist mit dem MTB und normalem Marschgepäck schon einigermaßen anspruchsvoll. Das ganze dann mit Gravel und X-Kilo Gepäck ist zwar möglich, stellt aber ungleich höhere Anforderungen an deine Kondition, Fahrtechnik und LEIDENSFÄHIGKEIT.


Die Albrecht-Route mit Gravel? Da gibt's zwar Varianten, aber Fimbapass oder Montozzo-Scharte mit dem Gravel... Da schiebt man mehr als man fährt, und zwar in beide Richtungen.


----------



## sibu (15. März 2022)

sinusalba schrieb:


> @gvtsch   Dein Unterfangen in Ehren, aber ich würde nicht versuchen Alpenx aus zwei verschiedenen Ebenen zu mischen, der Frust ist da vorprogrammiert,entweder richtig graveln, oder richtig MTB,meine persönliche Erfahrung....


Das ist eine persönliche Erfahrung, die ich verstehen kann. Allerdings hängt es von der persönlichen Einstellung ab: Ich habe keine Probleme, das Wallis gescheit runter rollen zu können, dafür am Fenêtre du Durand aber eine halbe Stunde hochschieben zu müssen und bergab auch nicht alles fahren zu können. Die Landschaft bleibt trotzdem traumhaft und anders wäre ich ich wohl auch nicht dahin gekommen.

Zwar nicht das Gravel, sondern sogar das alte, schwere Trekkingrad im Gelände:








@gvtsch Statt der Via Claudia und Reschenpass würde ich das Timmelsjoch vorziehen, wenn es die Schneelage schon erlaubt.


----------



## gvtsch (15. März 2022)

Vielen Dank euch!
Ein paar hilfreiche Tipps und coole Ideen. Ich hänge mal das gpx-File an. Ich hoffe ich konnte es korrekt zusammenklicken. Wenn ihr noch weitere Ideen habt...  
Bei passendem Wetter bzw. geräumter Passstraße dann mit Timmelsjoch


----------



## McNulty (16. März 2022)

Klar, so kann man fahren und man fühlt sich gut.
Aber trotzdem würde ich noch mal überlegen was die Motivation ist?

An Gardasee ankommen? Das Label "Über die Alpen gefahren"?

Die Strecke kann man so machen, ist ähnlich attraktiv wie der Donauradweg - oder eher etwas weniger attraktiv. Da jagt ein Industriegebiet das nächste. 
Die Strecke kannst du mit 80 noch fahren - notfalls mit dem eBIke oder München Gardasee in 3 Tagen
Oder wenn man im Oktober noch Resturlaub verbauen muss
oder ....

Also: Nochmal warum so?- es gibt 100 bessere Möglichkeiten - die vielleicht nicht alle am Gardasee auskommen, ggf. andere Übernachtungen, etc. 

Jetzt fragst du wo: 
Nimm die Strecke von @cschaeff: Flieg Sie ab mit google earth, pass sie an usw. : Da ist man auch nicht alleine und in den Bergen.


----------



## *Trailsurfer (16. März 2022)

@mw.dd: es gibt auch eine entschärfte Variante der Albrechtroute für Gravelbikes und dergleichen:





						Transalp.info - Albrecht-Route Gravel Bike
					

Transalp Albrecht-Route optimiert zur Befahrung mit Gravelbikes




					www.transalp.info
				



Warum er dort aber den Passo di Verva rausgenommen hat, erschließt sich mir nicht so richtig. Der geht mit dem Gravelbike eigentlich noch ganz gut, wenn auch bergauf bissl holprig und am Anfang grenzwertig steil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gvtsch (17. März 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Klar, so kann man fahren und man fühlt sich gut.
> Aber trotzdem würde ich noch mal überlegen was die Motivation ist?
> 
> An Gardasee ankommen? Das Label "Über die Alpen gefahren"?
> ...


Warum machen? Meine kleine Familie fahrt Anfang Juni nach Norditalien und macht auf einem kleinen, einsamen aber wunderschönen Obstgut Kurzurlaub. Während die meisten mit Auto anreisen, möchte ich einfach ein paar schöne Tage auf dem Rad verbringen und mit ebendiesem anreisen. Beim Zeitraum sind wir auch deshalb so eingeschränkt, weil die Familie kurze Zeit später größer wird. Und damit wären wir auch bei einem der Gründe "Warum so":
Ich möchte mich ungern "kurz" vorher noch verletzten und einen Arm brechen oder so. Dann gäbe es evtl. mehrere Pflegebedürftige. Daher nicht unbedingt die wildesten Etappen und weil ich solo bin nicht unbedingt die abgelegensten.
Riva ist kein Muss, fand ich als Ziel aber nicht unansprechend. Ich kann auch vor Ort noch Zug fahren oder so.

Ich schaue mir gerne andere Routen und Tipps an. Auch dafür bin ich ja hier im Forum.
@cschaeff Tour schaue ich mir noch mal an

Grüße,
Christoph


----------



## sinusalba (17. März 2022)

Eine Rechtfertigung warum du wie,welche Strecke fährst ist nicht nötig....


----------



## soundfreak (17. März 2022)

mit Ende Mai, Anfang Juni, wird es über diverse hohe alpine Übergänge vorraussichtlich aber wohl eine Schneepartie.
Pfitscherjoch nordseitig vom Schlegeisspeicher 400hm raufschieben ü. teilweise Schneereste könnte spannend werden

Würde da eher Sattelberg/Brenner Grenzkamm einplanen - kurzfristig vor Tourstart Schneelage (u. Wetter !!!) abklären. Als Schlechtwetterroute würde es zumindest über den Brenner möglich sein...

Weitere östliche Variante wäre evt. Talgerolle via Kufstein-Kössen-Walchsee-Kitzbühel-Pass Thurn-Felbertauern-Osttirol-Südtirol...  teilweise Radwege u. Nebenstraßen vorhanden.

Panoramen wie im Beitrag 17 werden Ende Mai/Anfang Juni aber m.M. wohl noch eher schwer sein ...
---------

glaube mich zu erinnern dass 2020 oder 2021 jemand hier im Forum einen Report von einem AX verfasst hat - mit Brenner Grenzkamm Anfang Juni ...  

auf jedenfall wurde hier auch thematik grenzkamm ende mai kurz angesprochen ...


----------



## culoduro (17. März 2022)

Ich würde ja von Landquart oder Bad Ragaz (bis dort mit dem Zug) über Kunkelspass, Rhäzins, Thusis, dann oberhalb von  Tiefencastel ins Sur En hinein fahren. Den Julierpass zur Not mit dem Postbus überbrücken, das herrlich weite Oberengadin hinaus, an der Sonnenseite vom Unterengadin über die hohen Dörfer, und schließlich über Martina zur Norbertshöhe und ins Vinschgau - wo Du glaube ich eh hin willst.
Den ersten Schlenker ins Prättigau hinein auf dem Track unten kann man natürlich auch weglassen.

Herrliche Landschaften, zivilisationsnah, und natürlich in hm Leistung anpassbar, wenn man nicht so weit die Hänge hoch will.

So ungefähr wie im gpx Track skizziert.
Vielleicht kann @olev  was zu Sinn oder Unsinn der Strecke sagen, der müsste sie grösstenteils kennen.


----------



## olev (17. März 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Ich würde ja von Landquart oder Bad Ragaz (bis dort mit dem Zug) über Kunkelspass, Rhäzins, Thusis, dann oberhalb von  Tiefencastel ins Sur En hinein fahren. Den Julierpass zur Not mit dem Postbus überbrücken, das herrlich weite Oberengadin hinaus, an der Sonnenseite vom Unterengadin über die hohen Dörfer, und schließlich über Martina zur Norbertshöhe und ins Vinschgau - wo Du glaube ich eh hin willst.
> Den ersten Schlenker ins Prättigau hinein auf dem Track unten kann man natürlich auch weglassen.
> 
> Herrliche Landschaften, zivilisationsnah, und natürlich in hm Leistung anpassbar, wenn man nicht so weit die Hänge hoch will.
> ...


Ja, das könnte man so machen. Ich kenne jetzt nicht alle Schlenker, aber im Grossen und Ganzen passt das. Wichtig und richtig auf dem Track ist der Weg durch die Schinschlucht. Auf der Strasse ist da zu viel Verkehr durch viele Tunnels.
Anschliessend muss man einfach wissen, dass der Julier die Hauptverbindung ins Engadin ist - v.a. wenn Flüela und Albula noch nicht offen sind.
Der beste Übergang für Radler wäre da der Albula - wenn er denn offen ist.

Ober- und Unterengadin gehen immer 😍

Richtung Süden ist auch der Ofenpass sehr schön, aber leider auch eher stark befahren. Falls es die Schneelage zulässt, könnte man da auch einen Schlenker durchs Val Mora und Val Vau einbauen.

Zur Idee von @gvtsch die Via Claudia zu fahren:
Ist unspektakulär aber man kommt da dafür schnell und ruhig vorwärts (ich kenn sie mehr oder weniger ab Garmisch). Am Fernpass gibt's eine Gravelroute, da muss man also nicht auf der Strasse fahren. Grundsätzlich sind es meist Radwege.


----------



## culoduro (17. März 2022)

Bei meinem Vorschlag könnte man auch, wenn der Passo Costainas offen ist, von Scuol über S'Charl über die Alp Astras  nach Lü und dann abwärts ins Münstertal. In Müstair in die alte und sehr atmosphärische Kirche, und dann die letzten paar km am Bach entlang nach Glurns hinaus.
Quasi ein Highlight nach dem anderen.


----------



## culoduro (18. März 2022)

olev schrieb:


> muss man einfach wissen, dass der Julier die Hauptverbindung ins Engadin ist


Der Vorteil ist halt, dass er auch im Winter offen gehalten wird.
Der Postbus hat ja Radl Anhänger hinten drauf, und bis Bivio kommt man gut um die Straße drum rum.
Wenn der Albula schon offen sein sollte, ist das natürlich landschaftlich und vom Verkehr noch schöner - wobei die Strecke über Stierva und Mon nach Savognin wunderschön ist, ebenso die Strecke von Rona nach Sur, insbesondere noch mit einem Abstecher zur Alp Flix hoch!


----------



## gvtsch (18. März 2022)

Danke euch!
Das muss ich mir am Wochenende auch mal genauer anschauen


----------



## sinusalba (18. März 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Ich würde ja von Landquart oder Bad Ragaz (bis dort mit dem Zug) über Kunkelspass, Rhäzins, Thusis, dann oberhalb von  Tiefencastel ins Sur En hinein fahren. Den Julierpass zur Not mit dem Postbus überbrücken, das herrlich weite Oberengadin hinaus, an der Sonnenseite vom Unterengadin über die hohen Dörfer, und schließlich über Martina zur Norbertshöhe und ins Vinschgau - wo Du glaube ich eh hin willst.
> Den ersten Schlenker ins Prättigau hinein auf dem Track unten kann man natürlich auch weglassen.
> 
> Herrliche Landschaften, zivilisationsnah, und natürlich in hm Leistung anpassbar, wenn man nicht so weit die Hänge hoch will.
> ...


Wahnsinnsschöne Tour....3 vermutlich 4 Tage !?
Alpin ist die Schweiz halt noch mal ne andere Nummer....


----------



## culoduro (18. März 2022)

sinusalba schrieb:


> Wahnsinnsschöne Tour....3 vermutlich 4 Tage !?
> Alpin ist die Schweiz halt noch mal ne andere Nummer....


Ja das ist es. 
Kenne grosse Teile davon, insbesondere mit der Passo Costainas Option wird's dann wirklich ein Landschaftshammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (18. März 2022)

Hier ist ein Track mit Start in Domat Ems (ein paar km hinter Chur), damit wird der Kunkelspass und der erste Schlenker durchs Prättigau weggelassen, sind immer noch knapp 7000hm. 
Inklusive der Route über den Costainas und hoch über dem Münstertal dahin. 
Hab ich selber richtig Lust gekriegt gerade!!

(Und ich persönlich würde denn Julier  mit dem Bus überwinden, kann man vermutlich sogar reservieren den Bike Platz) und mir die Kraft und Zeit für die anderen Teile sparen.


----------



## sibu (18. März 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> (Und ich persönlich würde denn Julier  mit dem Bus überwinden, kann man vermutlich sogar reservieren den Bike Platz) und mir die Kraft und Zeit für die anderen Teile sparen.


Der Ablulapass wäre statt des Julier verkehrsärmer, ist landschaftlich sehr schön, die Strecke wäre kürzer, hat aber das Problem der Wintersperre. Ende Mai / Anfang Juni als geplanter Termin könnte da knapp sein. Aber: Statt einen Platz im Bus kann man dort ohne Reservierung im Zug jede Stunde von z.B. unten Tiefencastel  oder oben Preda bis Bever oder Samedan fahren und bekommt als Dreingabe eine Bahnfahrt auf einer Weltkulturerbe-Strecke.


----------



## culoduro (18. März 2022)

sibu schrieb:


> Der Ablulapass wäre statt des Julier verkehrsärmer, ist landschaftlich sehr schön, die Strecke wäre kürzer, hat aber das Problem der Wintersperre. Ende Mai / Anfang Juni als geplanter Termin könnte da knapp sein. Aber: Statt einen Platz im Bus kann man dort ohne Reservierung im Zug jede Stunde von z.B. unten Tiefencastel  oder oben Preda bis Bever oder Samedan fahren und bekommt als Dreingabe eine Bahnfahrt auf einer Weltkulturerbe-Strecke.


Das stimmt, hatte ja @olev schon geschrieben.
Ich fahre ohnehin nicht so gerne Strassenpässe - den Albula bin ich sogar mal mit dem Enduro gefahren - deswegen würde ich persönlich lieber das hübsche Sur En mitnehmen und in Bivio in den Bus steigen. Aber beides sind gute Möglichkeiten und jede/r wie er/sie mag


----------



## gvtsch (18. März 2022)

Also zumindest habt ihr mich so weit, dass ich mir das morgen Mal ganz genau anschaue. Auch mit An- und Abreise und nächtigen usw... 
Via Claudia verschieben ich dann Mal getrost in die nächste Elternzeit 2023 und ziehe dann den Nachwuchs im Anhänger dort hinauf. Also vielleicht 😂


----------



## olev (18. März 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Das hübsche Sur En


Ich glaube, du meinst das Sursés. En ist Rumantsch für Inn, Sur En ist darum ein häufiges Toponym im _En_gadin.

Das Prättigau hoch ist übrigens auch hübsch. Da könnte man dann über den Scalettapass (schieben 😉) - aber nicht im Mai. 

Von Bivio gäbe es noch den Septimerpass nach Süden. Da kann man hochfahren, aber runter muss man mit dem Gravelbike wohl einiges schieben.


----------



## soundfreak (19. März 2022)

gvtsch schrieb:


> Also zumindest habt ihr mich so weit, dass ich mir das morgen Mal ganz genau anschaue. Auch mit An- und Abreise und nächtigen usw...
> Via Claudia verschieben ich dann Mal getrost in die nächste Elternzeit 2023 und ziehe dann den Nachwuchs im Anhänger dort hinauf. Also vielleicht 😂



Die vorgeschlagene Route hört sich wirklich klasse an. meine östliche variante via kitzbühel/felbertauern usw. stinkt da eher ab .. 😉
-----
Auf alle fälle wär's spannend, wenn es einen kurzen nachbericht von deinem AX gibt.
Möglich wär z.Bsp. Tour via Komoot  tracken und Fotos von unterwegs uppen.
Diese werden dann lagerichtig ergänzt. (wenn gewünscht gerne ein kurzes how to per PM)  ☺


----------



## gvtsch (19. März 2022)

Haja klar. bin auch ziemlich begeistert gerade 😀 Fotos und Videos 👍 
Letztere eher im Nachgang, Fotos gerne schon währenddessen. Tatsächlicher Track natürlich auch.

Ich schaue gerade wie sich das schön mit Feldkirch verbinden lässt. Da würde ich evtl. noch jemanden besuchen. 
Und auch das tatsächliche Ziel hänge ich noch an. Aber durchs Vinschgau rollen ist nicht wirklich Kunst 😉 evtl. Nehme ich noch Stilfser Joch mit. Da wollte ich immer Mal hoch radeln.


----------



## culoduro (19. März 2022)

gvtsch schrieb:


> Haja klar. bin auch ziemlich begeistert gerade 😀 Fotos und Videos 👍
> Letztere eher im Nachgang, Fotos gerne schon währenddessen. Tatsächlicher Track natürlich auch.
> 
> Ich schaue gerade wie sich das schön mit Feldkirch verbinden lässt. Da würde ich evtl. noch jemanden besuchen.
> Und auch das tatsächliche Ziel hänge ich noch an. Aber durchs Vinschgau rollen ist nicht wirklich Kunst 😉 evtl. Nehme ich noch Stilfser Joch mit. Da wollte ich immer Mal hoch radeln.


verrätst Du uns noch ungefähr Dein eigentliches Ziel?


olev schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du meinst das Sursés. En ist Rumantsch für Inn, Sur En ist darum ein häufiges Toponym im _En_gadin.
> 
> Das Prättigau hoch ist übrigens auch hübsch. Da könnte man dann über den Scalettapass (schieben 😉) - aber nicht im Mai.
> 
> Von Bivio gäbe es noch den Septimerpass nach Süden. Da kann man hochfahren, aber runter muss man mit dem Gravelbike wohl einiges schieben.


Ups... Du hast natürlich Recht, Surses...
An Septimer hatte ich auch kurz gedacht, die Auffahrt geht gut mit den Gravel, und der Blick am Pass ist gigantisch, aber bergab wird's glaube ich wirklich schiebig...
Im Prättigau hab ich sogar mal gelebt, in Seewis. Unten im Tal Boden ist's halt bissl duster, fand ich immer. Ab Kublis wird's dann heller. Julierpass ist auch spektakulär, wenn er denn offen wäre...


----------



## gvtsch (19. März 2022)

Ein Obsthof in einem, ich schätze 10 bis 20 Einwohner messendem, Dorf in den Bergen oberhalb von Klausen/Chiusa.
Den kennen wir und waren super begeistert. Und unsere kleine Maus findet den Hof auch super 😀 
Aber dort hin kann ich auch mit anderen Verkehrsmitteln kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gvtsch (22. März 2022)

Hi,

Ich habe es nun mal in Etappen aufgeteilt. Die Umfänge würde ich mir hier in Süd-Deutschland im Ländle so zutrauen. Ob es in den Alpen auch so aussieht? 
1   50 km 1700 hm   830 tm (Sonnenuntergang nach 21 Uhr)
2   64 km 2240 hm 1860 tm
3   78 km 1260 hm 1840 tm
4   77 km 1430 hm 1950 tm
5 100 km   740 hm   690 tm
Am *ersten Tag* würde ich mit dem Zug anreisen. Früh los und gegen 11 Uhr ankommen. Dann bleiben mir noch ein paar Stunden für die 50km und 1680 hm. Ich glaube das kann sich aufgehen? Andernfalls könnte ich auch ein paar hm sparen und unten radeln.
Der *zweite Tag* ist der umfangreichste. 2240 hm. Allerdings habe ich verstanden, kann ich mir hier auch vom Bus helfen lassen? Im schlimmsten Fall würde ich einfach wieder runter rollen und mir ein Zimmer suchen und am nächsten Tag einfach noch mal hoch...
Über alle anderen Tage mache ich mir keine Gedanken.
Ich habe überall Campingplätze gefunden die ich nach Möglichkeit auch ansteuere. Weil ich auch mal 1 oder 2 Tage dran hängen könnte mache ich mir aber wenig Gedanken. Zur Not n Zimmer nehmen und anpassen. Sieht für mich unproblematisch aus.
@culoduro @olev würdet ihr mir zustimmen?

Grüße,
Christoph


----------



## culoduro (22. März 2022)

@gvtsch

Deine Steigleistung, also hm/Stunde kenne ich natürlich nicht....

Zu den Tagen:
Tag 5 von Bozen nach Klausen ist weit unten im Tal unter der Autobahn, ziemlich schattig und so mäßig attraktiv, wenngleich nicht ganz furchtbar.  Da könnte man sich auch den Zug setzen wenn die Zeit knapp wird oder man sie lieber woanders genussreich verplempern möchte..
Alternativ nach Oberbozen hoch (Gondel oder per Pedalkraft) und über Kolbenstein, Barbian, Vilanders zum Ziel. 
Vorteil hier:  herrlicher Dolomitenblick auf die ganzen spektakulären Klötze gegenüber. Das Cafe in Oberbozen direkt am Ausgang der Gondel links hat guten Espresso und es sitzt sich recht nett.

Die anderen Tage schauen gut aus von der Route her. Beim Passo Costainas  würde ich halt vorher erfragen ob der offen ist -wenn ja, ist das landschaftlich wahrscheinlich der Höhepunkt der Tour.

Julierpass/ Tag 2 wurde ja vorher schon geschrieben zu den Alternativ Optionen (Albulapass, Septimerpass, oder eben Bus von Bivio zur Julier Passhöhe oder bis nach St Moritz).

Bin gespannt, was @olev sagt, und Dir @gvtsch  auf jeden Fall ne tolle Zeit!


----------



## culoduro (22. März 2022)

Andere Genusshöhepunkte sind die Eisdiele Riedl in Glurns:
Cafe Gelateria Riedl Glurns


			https://maps.app.goo.gl/sEbmJTcWQqyx2FuR77
		


und das 
Eiscafe Helene im Latsch:
Caffè Eisdiele Helene Bar
+39 0473 622095








						Bar Eis-Cafe Helene · Marktstraße, 39021 Laces BZ, Italien
					

★★★★☆ · Bar




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## olev (22. März 2022)

Tag 1
Passt so. Sei einfach gewarnt: Der Alte Schin ist gegen Ende ganz schön steil und zäch (aber auch sehr lohnenswert).
Um Höhenmeter zu sparen, könntest du ab Felsberg die Radroute via Domat Ems - Rothenbrunnen nehmen. Mir gefällt der, er ist aber etwas schattig 😉

Tag 2
Zur Route im Sursés kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ich nehme sie aber als Inspiration.

Tag 3
Find ich wunderschön, abwechslungsreich und kurzweilig.
Ich würde nicht durch Ardez fahren, sondern etwas weiter oben über Chanoua auf der alten Via Imperialis.
Ob Scoul ist dir da ein Trail reingerutscht, der mit dem Gravel wohl keinen Spass macht.

Tag 4
Falls der Costainas schneefrei ist, sicher top. Sonst halt aussen rum über Norbertshöhe und Reschenpass.

Tag 5
Da bin ich raus.

Ja, machen! Viel Spass!


----------



## gvtsch (23. März 2022)

Vielen, vielen lieben Dank euch!

Ich habe nun noch kleinere Änderungen eingefügt. Ich selber bin schon sehr gespannt und freue mich 
Wenn es denn dann so weit ist, lasse ich natürlich die gefahrene gpx-Datei und meine Eindrücke, Fotos, usw. usf. hier.

Danke!


----------



## culoduro (23. März 2022)

@gvtsch 
Wenn Du jemand bist, der alles von A bis Z fährt, dann würde ich wirklich den Albula überlegen, oder Julier nur am ganz frühen Morgen. Ist schon viel Verkehr. 

Ich bin eher der Genussmaximierer, deswegen habe ich die Route so vorgeschlagen. Ich würde  den Bus nehmen in Bivio, und ebenso in Bozen in die Gondel nach Oberbozen steigen, statt im Tal nach Klausen langzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gvtsch (23. März 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> @gvtsch
> Wenn Du jemand bist, der alles von A bis Z fährt, dann würde ich wirklich den Albula überlegen, oder Julier nur am ganz frühen Morgen. Ist schon viel Verkehr.
> 
> Ich bin eher der Genussmaximierer, deswegen habe ich die Route so vorgeschlagen. Ich würde  den Bus nehmen in Bivio, und ebenso in Bozen in die Gondel nach Oberbozen steigen, statt im Tal nach Klausen langzufahren.


Den Teil mit der Gondel werde ich wohl machen 😉Ich kenne den Brenner und hätte das einfach durchgezogen. Aber der Vorschlag mit der Gondel ist zu gut 😀

Könnte ich Ärger mit Schnee bei der Albula Variante bekommen? Ansonsten komme ich ursprünglich vom Rennrad und bin Verkehr zumindest gewöhnt. Gut finde ich ihn nicht. Aber das ist auch der Grund warum das Rennrad mittlerweile ein Dasein auf der Rolle fristet 👍 Aber ich kenne weder Julier noch Albula. Ich würde mich ganz auf euch verlassen 😅 andererseits: wenns mir zu viel Verkehr ist, kann ich doch immer noch in Bus steigen oder?

Dank dir!


----------



## gvtsch (23. März 2022)

Oh ich habe gerade ein Foto vom Julier gesehen... Keine Ahnung, wie aktuell, aber ist da wirklich so wenig Platz?


----------



## sibu (23. März 2022)

gvtsch schrieb:


> Aber ich kenne weder Julier noch Albula. Ich würde mich ganz auf euch verlassen 😅 andererseits: wenns mir zu viel Verkehr ist, kann ich doch immer noch in Bus steigen oder?
> 
> Dank dir!


Ich kenne nur den Albula (2.312 m) und der ist landschaftlich schon sehr reizvoll, aber er hat eben eine Wintersperre. Wenn er offen ist, ist nicht viel los, wenn er zu ist, noch weniger und die gesperrte Passhöhe lässt sich mit Zug durch den Scheiteltunnel ab Preda (1.789 m) umgehen.


----------



## olev (23. März 2022)

Klar, der Julier hat Verkehr, aber soooo schlimm ist das jetzt auch nicht. Da hinten ist keine Grossstadt nur das Engadin, die Strasse ist ziemlich grosszügig gebaut, im Mai/Juni ist Nebensaison. Und von Bivio bis oben ist es nur ein Katzensprung von 500hm und runter ist eh kein Problem.

Wenn allerdings der Albula offen ist, würde ich den immer vorziehen.


----------



## soundfreak (23. März 2022)

gvtsch schrieb:


> Könnte ich Ärger mit Schnee bei der Albula Variante bekommen?



paar Tage vorher Wettervorhersage u. Straßenzustand checken - im falle des falles gibt es halt einen plan b.

Alles andere ist jetzt noch etwas Glaskugelschauen  ☺ 😉


----------



## gvtsch (14. April 2022)

Auf welchen Temperatur-Bereich muss man sich eigentlich einstellen?
Nachts um die 0?
Tags bei Sonne kurz/kurz? Wenn entsprechend schattig lang/lang?


----------



## cschaeff (14. April 2022)

gvtsch schrieb:


> Auf welchen Temperatur-Bereich muss man sich eigentlich einstellen?
> Nachts um die 0?
> Tags bei Sonne kurz/kurz? Wenn entsprechend schattig lang/lang?


Ende Mai mit Abschnitten im Hochgebirge?

Von -5°C bis +30°C kann alles dabei sein. Wir haben immer lange Handschuhe, warme Mütze und lange Garnitur dabei. Zwar selten gebraucht, dafür dann aber umso dringender...


----------



## sibu (14. April 2022)

gvtsch schrieb:


> Auf welchen Temperatur-Bereich muss man sich eigentlich einstellen?
> Nachts um die 0?
> Tags bei Sonne kurz/kurz? Wenn entsprechend schattig lang/lang?


Ich habe schon mal Anfang Juli erlebt, dass Schnee runter bis 1.700 m liegen blieb. Das hält dann meist nicht lange, aber wenn so ein Schlechtwetter-Einbruch kommt, bist du über jedes Kleidungsstück froh, das wärmt. Lange Handschuhe, lange Hose + Trikot (bzw. Arm- und Beinlinge), Überschuhe sowie regen- und winddichte Kleidung ist ein Muss, wenn du im Hochgebirge unterwegs bist.


----------



## gvtsch (14. April 2022)

Yep passt  Deckt sich mit meiner Einschätzung/Planung.
Wollte nur sicher gehen, dass ich nicht total daneben liege


----------



## soundfreak (14. April 2022)

winddichte hose/jacke ist schon ganz fein - habe ich auch sonst im frühjahr/herbst oft dabei, für halbwegs kurze abfahrten hilft das schon auch gut gg. kälte.

schlussendlich ist's dann bei mir dann gleich oft eine regenhose/jacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (14. April 2022)

gvtsch schrieb:


> Auf welchen Temperatur-Bereich muss man sich eigentlich einstellen?
> Nachts um die 0?
> Tags bei Sonne kurz/kurz? Wenn entsprechend schattig lang/lang?


@cschaeff hat es eigentlich ziemlich erschöpfend beschrieben. Da deine Tour nicht sehr lange dauert, kannst du ja im Vorfeld schauen, ob du mit Saharastaub oder einem Kaltluftpfropfen rechnen musst.

Die Schneelage ist dieses Jahr tendenziell günstig (v.a. im Süden) - also zumindest falls man nicht so sehr auf Skitouren steht


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (15. April 2022)

Leichtgewichts- / Platzspartip: Feinstrumpfhose statt Beinlinge. Gibt es auch ohne Füsse dran.


----------



## gvtsch (2. Mai 2022)

Am Freitag (29.4.) wurde wohl der Albula-Pass freigegeben 😃


----------



## transalbi (3. Mai 2022)

*Trailsurfer schrieb:


> @mw.dd: es gibt auch eine entschärfte Variante der Albrechtroute für Gravelbikes und dergleichen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du den Passo di Verva selber mit dem Gravelbike gemacht, oder hast du einen Erfahrungsbericht eines Dritten?


----------



## *Trailsurfer (3. Mai 2022)

Ja, den Pass bin ich letztes Jahr in einer Fünfergruppe mit dem Gravelbike gefahren. Daher stammt meine Einschätzung.  Bei den Betonrampen am Anfang des Anstiegs haben wir ein Stück geschoben. Und obenraus rollt es jetzt nicht so smooth wie bspw. nach Döss Radond (bei uns am Vortag). 
Wir fühlten uns auf jeden Fall durch das Landschaftserlebnis und die Einsamkeit dort oben für die Mühen entschädigt.


----------



## culoduro (3. Mai 2022)

der unermüdliche Gravelmeilenfresser drWalliser ist da schon mal drüber, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht:



Deleted 482522 schrieb:


> Weiter geht's:
> Anhang anzeigen 1354754
> 
> Übergang #3: Passo da Verva! Der Nordwind bläst eisig...
> ...


----------



## *Trailsurfer (4. Mai 2022)

transalbi schrieb:


> Hast du den Passo di Verva selber mit dem Gravelbike gemacht, oder hast du einen Erfahrungsbericht eines Dritten?


Warum hast du den Passo di Verva denn in deiner Gravelvariante rausgelassen? Du kennst den Pass ja vermutlich wie kaum ein Zweiter.

Und gleich noch ne zweite Frage hinterher: kennst du den Abschnitt der „Ciclovia Karolongia“ zwischen Monno und Ponte di Legno, auf halber Höhe über dem Valle Camonica? Der sieht eigentlich auch ganz brauchbar aus, wenn man per Gravelbike vom Mortirolo kommend Richtung Passo Tonale und Val die Sole weiter möchte.


			https://www.alltrails.com/de/trail/italy/lombardy--3/ciclovia-karolingia


----------



## gvtsch (29. Mai 2022)

Moin,

Gibt es so etwas wie OneNiteTent oder so auch in der Schweiz? 

Grüße


----------



## transalbi (6. Juni 2022)

*Trailsurfer schrieb:


> Warum hast du den Passo di Verva denn in deiner Gravelvariante rausgelassen? Du kennst den Pass ja vermutlich wie kaum ein Zweiter.
> 
> Und gleich noch ne zweite Frage hinterher: kennst du den Abschnitt der „Ciclovia Karolongia“ zwischen Monno und Ponte di Legno, auf halber Höhe über dem Valle Camonica? Der sieht eigentlich auch ganz brauchbar aus, wenn man per Gravelbike vom Mortirolo kommend Richtung Passo Tonale und Val die Sole weiter möchte.
> 
> ...


Passo di Verva ist sehr grober Schotter. Halte ich nicht für sinnvoll mit Gravelbike. „Ciclovia Karolongia“ zwischen Monno und Ponte di Legno: bin ich mal angefahren. Bringt nichts, Rampen rauf und runter. Für Gravel schon gar nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (6. Juni 2022)

gvtsch schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Es gibt zwar schon den einen oder anderen Faden, der das Thema auch behandelt, aber da ist es teilweise schon sehr konkret. Ich stehe quasi noch am Beginn meiner Planung.
> 
> ...


Sag mal, wie läuft's denn? Du müsstest doch gerade unterwegs sein? 
Taugt die Route durch die Schweiz?

Grüße und viel Spaß!


----------



## gvtsch (7. Juni 2022)

Hey,

Yep. Bin gestern am Ziel angekommen.



Tag 1: Lindau --> Feldkirch7
Laut Strava 67km und 891hm

Anreise mit dem Zug nach Lindau. Weil die DB ja schon Schwierigkeiten mit Rädern in ihren eigenen Zügen hat, habe ich ihr nicht zugemutet, mir Tickets bis in die Schweiz zu organisieren. So konnte ich auch in Feldkirch einen Besuch machen 😃
Erste Etappe ging demnach von Lindau nach Feldkirch. Zum Einrollen habe ich noch den Ruppenpass mitgenommen. War wirklich schön zu fahren und zum reinkommen. Und für einen halben Tag nach der Anreise per Zug zumindest für mich echt gut.





Hier die Auffahrt nach St. Anton. Mittig im Bild ist der Bodensee zu sehen.




Spaß hatte ich 😅




Und hier noch ein weiteres Bild von der Auffahrt.
Von der Abfahrt existieren keine Bilder, weil ich zu viel Spaß in den Kehren hatte 😜
Aber es gibt Videos auf meiner GoPro. Die habe ich noch nicht gesichtet.


----------



## gvtsch (7. Juni 2022)

Tag 2: Feldkirch --> Lenzerheide
Laut Strava 98km und 1925hm

Heute dann die ersten richtigen Höhenmeter. Und auch das erste Unwetter.
Kurz hinter Chur begann es zu regnen. Ich hatte noch rund 1000hm nach Lenzerheide vor mir und wenig Interesse meine Pläne zu ändern  😅
Auf dem Radweg (Der ist wirklich als solcher in OSM hinterlegt. Ohne MTB nicht so richtig gut fahrbar) musste ich so manches Mal absteigen und mein Rad im Regen teilweise um die 20% Steigungen nach oben schubsen. Klitschnass kam ich dann oben an. Als ich am Zeltplatz ankam und mein Zelt aufbauen wollte war es glücklicherweise trocken und zumindest das Schlafzeugs konnte ich trocken auspacken usw...




Hier war noch alles gut. Ein erster Blick auf die Albula.




Das war weniger witzig...




Die Stimmung nach dem Regen ist allerdings stark 😃

An dem Abend war ich nicht so richtig begeistert von der Route. Bei Regen komme ich auf Asphalt halt schneller ans Ziel. Nun, ein paar Tage später, würde ich die Route wieder so wählen. War im Grunde doch echt schön. Und eine kleine Tunnelpassage war auch dabei. Erstaunlich, wo in der Schweiz so Radwege zu finden sind 😅


----------



## gvtsch (7. Juni 2022)

Tag 3: Lenzerheide --> St. Maria
Laut Strava 106km, 2678hm

Heute wurde es dann spannend. Wohl das Highlight der Tour. Hinauf an der Albula entlang. Und was soll ich sagen? Da fahre ich sicherlich noch mehr als ein Mal hinauf. Wahnsinnig schön und glücklicherweise bei weitem nicht so voll, wie andere Pässe  😃 Und das bei schönstem Wetter.
Nach der Abfahrt vom Albulapass musste ich wegen Bauarbeiten und Sperrungen etwas improvisieren und teilweise einer Hauptstraße folgen bis ich dann wieder schöne Schotterwege gefunden habe.

In Zermez bin ich dann zum Snacken in einen Supermarkt und habe mich dann anschließend vor eben diesem über meine Snacks hergemacht, als mich ein Einheimischer Radfahrer und Wanderer ansprach. Als ich vom weiteren Verlauf meiner Route erzählte, riet er mir ganz entschieden davon ab, durchs S-carl zu fahren. Er sagte, dass bei irgendeinem MTB-Rennen selbst die Profis teilweise schieben müssten. Als seine Frau aus dem Supermarkt kam und er ihr sagte, ich wolle durchs S-carl, hat sie fast die Einkäufe fallen lassen 😅 Ich habe also seinen Rat befolgt und bin über den Ofenpass nach St. Maria. Wirklich nicht die schönse Gravelroute, weil 100% Asphalt und wenig Wald oÄ. Aber dank der vorangeschrittenen Zeit waren auch nur noch wenige Verbrenner unterwegs.

Der Campingplatz in St. Maria war dann ein kleines Schmuckstück und ich habe mich richtig gefreut dort zu sein 😃 Diese Änderung war natürlich dann auch Auslöser für folgende Änderungen ...




Hier in Bergün. Nach 300hm, noch 1000 zu fahren. Am Brunnen die Trinkflaschen füllen. Ich bin begeistert, wie häufig man das machen kann 😃




Auf dem Weg nach oben, der Palpuognasee. Ein Schmuckstück! 




Blick zurück ins Tal. Auf diesem Pass lohnt sich das Umdrehen 😃




Und nochmal umgedreht.




Glücklich oben angekommen 😃




Blick vom Ofenpass.




Blick zurück.




Ankunft! Danach eine schnelle Abfahrt.


----------



## gvtsch (7. Juni 2022)

Tag 4: St. Maria --> Naturns
Laut Strava 77km und 1418hm

Heute dann mit Planänderung. Ich könnte ins Vinschgau rollen und mich an mein Ziel treiben lassen. Oooooder ich nehme noch Umbrail und Stelvio mit. Natürlich braucht man dafür kein Gravelrad, aber nun ja. 




Also geht es die 1300hm hoch. Erst um den Umbrail, welcher ähnlich schön und wenig befahren wie der Albulapass ist.




Auf jeden Fall ansehnlich.




Der Umbrail bringt mich auf 2505m.




Und ein paar Kehren später bin ich dort, wo es eher einem Jahrmarkt gleicht. Viel zu viele Verbrenner jeder Art. Wer scheucht hier sein Wohnmobil die 48 Kehren hoch?! 




Nicht mehr beschaulich. Aber die Aussicht ist auch einfach gut.




Apropos 48 Kehren...
Die Abfahrt muss ich immer wieder unterbrechen. Mein hohes Gewicht ergänzt um das meines Gepäcks zwingen die Bremsen immer wieder in die Knie. 2 oder 3 Mal muss ich ein paar Minuten Pause machen, bis die Bremsen abgekühlt sind.

Weiter gehts durchs Vinschgau. Hier ist es zwar schön, aber mehr oder weniger langweilig. Ich rolle so vor mich hin und stelle fest ich bin schneller als gedacht an meinem nächsten Zwischenziel. Es bleiben noch 3, 4 oder gar 5 Stunden des Tages übrig. Also plane ich weiter zu fahren und prüfe noch Mal das Wetter. Ich stelle fest, dass es rund 4 Stunden lang gewittern soll. Böen bis 120km/h hieß es. Also suche ich mir eine Unterkunft, um nicht im Zelt zu versauern. Falls es denn stehen bleibt.
In Naturns komme ich unter und beobachte bei kühlem Bier vom Balkon das Unwetter und bin nicht unglücklich, nicht dort draußen sein zu müssen.


----------



## gvtsch (7. Juni 2022)

Tag 5: Naturns --> Pardell
Laut Strava 81km und 817hm

Heute dann das kleine Finale. Die Alpen sind im Grunde überquert, ich fahre noch nach Pardell (Klausen) und treffe dort auf meine Familie für den gemeinsamen Urlaub.
Wenig spektakulär geht es bis nach Bozen. Dort finde ich wenige Argumente, auf die Seilbahn zu verzichten: Der mir wichtigste Teil ist erfahren und ich muss die Familie am Ziel nicht lange warten lassen. Also steige ich ein und genieße die wahnsinngen Ausblicke auf Schlern, Langkofel und Geislergruppe.




Bei bestem Wetter durchs Vinschgau.




Die Etsch entlang. Man kann dem Wasser noch den vergangenen Abend ansehen.




Barbian, Villanders oder doch ein ganz anderer Ort?
Ich passiere viele kleine Ortschaften und genieße jede Minute die tolle Aussicht.




Rund 2km vorm Ziel geht es noch mal durch eine Schlucht nach oben. Laut Einheimischen kann man hier nur am Wochenende durch, weil sonst Bauarbeiten stattfinden.


Und dann, etwa 400m und 20hm vor meinem Ziel, die erste und einzige Panne. Eine Speiche am Hinterrad segnet das Zeitliche. Perfektes Timing, auch wenn ich ganz drauf hätte verzichten können. Aber ich frage mich, ob sie eher die Grätsche gemacht hätte, wenn ich mir die hm nach Oberbozen erstrampelt hätte...?!




Alles in allem eine wirklich schöne Tour! Mit ein paar Änderungen auch auf einem Rennrad möglich. Das Gravel hätte nicht zwingend sein müssen. Aber die Schotterpassagen waren super! Teile werde ich wieder fahren.

Noch Mal vielen Dank für die vielen tollen und hilfreichen Tipps!

Sobald ich wieder am heimischen Schreibtisch hocke und Videos und Fotos sichte, kann ich gerne noch mehr teilen, falls erwünscht. Für den Augenblick war es das aber erstmal und ich werde nun ein paar Tage mit meiner Familie in Süd-Tirol genießen.
Auch die GPS Files werde ich dann noch nachliefern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gvtsch (7. Juni 2022)

Also hier dann noch eben die gpx-Files.
Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden der schon mal das S-carl befahren hat und kann mal berichten?


----------



## transalbi (7. Juni 2022)

gvtsch schrieb:


> Also hier dann noch eben die gpx-Files.
> Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden der schon mal das S-carl befahren hat und kann mal berichten?


Da bist du aber von einer schönen Falschaussage von Wanderern in die Irre geführt worden. S-charl, Pass da Costainas ist eines der Highlights auf meiner Gravel Transalp Route. 





						Transalp.info - Albrecht-Route Gravel Bike
					

Transalp Albrecht-Route optimiert zur Befahrung mit Gravelbikes




					www.transalp.info
				



Aber vielleicht gibt es ja ein nächstes Mal.


----------



## gvtsch (7. Juni 2022)

transalbi schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht gibt es ja ein nächstes Mal.


Ja!

In dem Augenblick wirkte das so überzeugend ... Aber ich bin auch nicht böse drum. Ich denke wenn ich noch S-charl gefahren wäre, hätte ich auf Umbrail und Stelvio verzichtet.


----------

